# Java v7 Hacked



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Came across this article and don't know if anyone is aware of this latest threat so thought I'd post it anyway Disable Java NOW, users told, as 0-day exploit hits web ? The Register

I've uninstalled my v7 udate 6 and just using the v6 update 34 for now for the sites that will accept it.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

As an update to this, Java have released these updates as security patches ahead of their normal October updates.

Java SE Downloads

Oracle Java Runtime Environment 7u7 Downloads

Oracle Java Runtime Environment 6u35 Downloads


----------



## kat3hay (Mar 27, 2010)

First heard it on reddit and was directed here:
Java SE Downloads


----------

